# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 49 )



## ripjack13

*Do you use/have anti- fatigue mats in your shop? Do they help you or are they a hindrance?










*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Mike1950

I used to- but only have one in front of bench now. I do make sure I wear good boots when in shop. Makes a huge difference for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Like @Mike1950 said about the boots. 
The matts, I tend to trip on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I have one in front of the band saw, the table saw and my lathe. They do make a big difference IMO. I'm generally in flip-flops or Crocs so they don't help. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Like @Mike1950 said about the boots.
> The matts, I tend to trip on them.


 
I agree on the tripping


----------



## Brink

On the boots, I average around 4 miles walked a day.
I should be paid by Redwing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99

I use the mats at the drill press and both lathes. They help a lot, but thicker ones with the beveled edges are the best. I did try the cheap puzzle style ones from HF and they are not worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I used to have one in front of the lathe, but I got rid of it because it was impossible to clean around. I do think they help from a comfort standpoint, but it wasn't worth the hassle to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> On the boots, I average around 4 miles walked a day.
> I should be paid by Redwing.



I tried redwing boots. different ones, at different times. they never fit my feet, and they always gave me blisters somewhere on my feet. I'm not a fanboy of a certain shoe brand, I just try on a ton of em, and what ever feels good is what I get. But I also put in my own insoles. I like it squishy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not that anyone can see my floor in my shop, but I have 3 pads in my shop. 1 in front of the bandsaw, and 2 stacked in front of the lathe...


----------



## NYWoodturner

I have one in front of the bench and one in front of each lathe. I find they help tremendously when I get to use them. The dogs seem to like them more than I do. Now I have just learned that if I place them way from the bench and the lathe I can keep the dogs from being underfoot :sacrastic:

Those two are the thick ones with the reveled edge. They are fantastic. Also have one of the ruer ones with holes in they use it commercial kitchens. They too are fantastic. I keep one just inside the door to knock the snow off my boots. They are thin enough and heavy enough to keep from being trip hazards. The dogs however are the true trip hazards...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have one mat that sets in front of both lathes, the band saw and the drill press. This was discard by GM and I salvaged it. Great on the legs as I can work on my feet all day while on the mat. Best thing I done for myself in the shop was to put this down. It has beveled edges which prevent most of my tripping which is generally to do with my air hose more than anything. I have a had time finding shoes that fit my flintstone feet short and EEE wide. Red wing is one of my preferred work boots that give me the best fit and longevity on wear.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cushion mats are a huge help in back comfort for me. I worked in a Home Depot for 8 years when Home depot was owned by the original owners and a great place to work and great for the customers (not so much anymore) I was a mechanic in tool rental and I had cushion mats at my bench. When I worked on the floor in the store in hardware standing on that concrete floor all day even with good shoes was killer on my back. I learned the importance of good shoes and good cushion mats. Funny thing is I just bought 2 cushion mats from wood craft, not the top of the line type, but for $15 each they are better than nothing. I will be buying more for the whole shop, and looking for some more heavy duty ones for the metal shop, I want a mat in front of the metal lathe and the mill. Wood shop will have them anywhere I may be standing for long periods of time, workbench, lathe, table saw, etc. Standing on a good cushion mat definitely saves my back.


----------



## Schroedc

I have them in front of the lathes. Dansko work shoes for the rest of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Schroedc said:


> I have them in front of the lathes. Dansko work shoes for the rest of it.



+1 for the Dansko shoes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> I tried redwing boots. different ones, at different times. they never fit my feet, and they always gave me blisters somewhere on my feet. I'm not a fanboy of a certain shoe brand, I just try on a ton of em, and what ever feels good is what I get. But I also put in my own insoles. I like it squishy.



Oh, please, explain to me how hard it is to find boots that fit your feet.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Oh, please, explain to me how hard it is to find boots that fit your feet.
> 
> View attachment 117922



Where did you get a picture of @Tclem foot???

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I have them in front of the lathes. Dansko work shoes for the rest of it.


I have two pairs of loafers. Eddie Baur and Sketchers. Nice n comfy. Althoigh the Eddies are wore out after 3 years....


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Where did you get a picture of @Tclem foot???



Huh?
I heard he has ten toes. Six on one foot, four on the other

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Huh?
> I heard he has ten toes. Six on one foot, four on the other


Nope he had 12- see where there is one missing next to the thumb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Nope he had 12- see where there is one missing next to the thumb



Was that @DKMD handiwork?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Was that @DKMD handiwork?



Thats the rumor.....


----------



## CWS

One in front of the lathe.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Brink said:


> Oh, please, explain to me how hard it is to find boots that fit your feet.
> 
> View attachment 117922



Just more proof we didn't evolve !!!!! I may have crawled out from under a rock but it didn't hit me in the head!!! 

You don't need shoes you need long palmed gloves!!Besides monkeys don't wear stinking shoes!!!! How would they pick their fleas and grab branches!!!

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## David Hill

Not so much soft mats-- I bought the big rubber mats at tractor supply. Have my whole turning area covered. Way better than concrete & With comfy shoes- works for me, 'specially when something _accidentally_ hits the floor , doesn't break. Would show a pic but they're covered up right now....


----------



## Brink

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Just more proof we didn't evolve !!!!! I may have crawled out from under a rock but it didn't hit me in the head!!!
> 
> You don't need shoes you need long palmed gloves!!Besides monkeys don't wear stinking shoes!!!! How would they pick their fleas and grab branches!!!



That's why stoopid monkeys have stoopid tails. That's how they grab branches


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Was that @DKMD handiwork?





Mike1950 said:


> Thats the rumor.....



Could be. I'll take off a toe if you even look at me funny... or if you're funny lookin'!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Could be. I'll take off a toe if you even look at me funny... or if you're funny lookin'!



Good thing I'm gorgeous .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

I do not currently have any mats on the floor in my shop. Just an occasional Matt if I have to get down on the floor to work on or fix something.

I have planned to get some mats, but my shop has been mostly in transition the last 2 1/2 years - everytime I think I've got it about set up the way I want it, I get a new tool and have to start over. I am done buying tools for a while - it's time to finalize the layout and get to work building stuff. Once everything is in place where I want it to be and I've had a little bit of a chance to start using the shop to see if the layout works for me, I plan to get some mats. I'm planning on the good ones with the beveled edges.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I do and they help a little. Bad back and bad knee don't help and I usually stand at the lathe way too long and pay for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Good thing I'm gorgeous .
> 
> View attachment 117928

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hey Brink does this make you want to monkey around and sling some chimpanzee poo every where!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey Brink does this make you want to monkey around and sling some chimpanzee poo every where!!!!



Another image I won't be able to burn out of my head.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey Brink does this make you want to monkey around and sling some chimpanzee poo every where!!!!



No, only fling at a select few


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> No, only fling at a select few


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> View attachment 118064


..............


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> View attachment 118064



You better get a running start to fling that to the left coast....


----------



## Brink

Thought I'd start local

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> You better get a running start to fling that to the left coast....





Brink said:


> Thought I'd start local



Give ya good practice to strengthen yer arm flingin Poo to Conn. Marc does not think ya can do it-don't let those young ins get over on ya................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Give ya good practice to strengthen yer arm flingin Poo to Conn. Marc does not think ya can do it-don't let those young ins get over on ya................



Connecticut... Isn't that Gilmore Girls land?


----------



## ripjack13

Throw west young man....


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Connecticut... Isn't that Gilmore Girls land?


More like American Housewife....


----------

